# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل هناك خطأ شرعي في أن أقول ((مطر)) وأن الصواب أن أقول ((غيث)) ؟

## سعد الحسيني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أحبتي في الله بعض الإخوة أنكر علي أن أقول كلمة مطر وقال لي لابد أن تقول غيث فقلت له : ما الدليل على ما تقول, فأستدل لي ببعض الآيات من القرآن الكريم منها قول الله تعالى:(فساء مطر المنذرين) وغيرها من الآيات الواردة في هذا الشأن, ولذلك إخواني في الله أرجو لمن كان عنده علم حول هذه المسألة أن يفيدنا وهل يصح الإنكار على من قال بمثل مقولتي؟أرجو الإفادة بارك الله فيكم..

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

النهى عن شىء لايكون إلا بدليل 

فى سورة النساء (ولاجناح عليكم إن كان بكم أذى من مطر أو كنتم مرضى أن تضعوا أسلحتكم 00 الآية )

وفى الحديث

من قال مطرنا بفضل الله وبرحمته فهو مؤمن بالله وكافر بالكواكب 

والاحاديث كثيرة فى جريان اسم المطر على لسان النبى وصحبه وكذا فى كتب الفقه استخدم الفقهاء لفظ المطر عند الحديث عن الفقهيات المتعلقة به 

والله اعلم

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

يرى بعض اللغويين أن هناك فرقا بين الغيث والمطر، *معتمدين - في ذلك - على تخصيص الغَيْثِ بالمطر الذي يَنتُجُ عنه الخَصْبُ والنَّمَاءُ، وتَعْمِيمِ المطرِ لِمَا تَرَتَّبَ عَلَيْهِ خَصْبٌ وَنَمَاءٌ، وما من الخير لم يصب*:
*قال الإمام أبو هلال العسكري في الفروق اللغوية:*
((*الفرق بين الغيث والمطر*: 
*الغيث:* المطر الذي يغيث من الجدب، وكان نافعا في وقته.
*والمطر:* قد يكون نافعا وقد يكون ضارا في وقته، وفي غير وقته)). انظر الفروق اللغوية: 391.

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

ابا اسلم حفظك الله

ياليت صاحب كاتب الموضوع ذكر له هذا من باب الاستحسان فى اللغة ولكنه نهاه والنهى بدليل كما سبق بيانه ولعلى انشط وآتى بمزيد من الادلة على الجواز ثم ياأخى 

اقول قال رسول الله وتقول قال اللغويون 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو القاسم

المطر قد يكون غيثا نافعا , وقد يكون عذابا,,
فهو أعم, وقد مثل لك الأخ الكريم باستعمال الله تعالى لكلمة "مطر" فبطل قولهم
وهذا القول الذي قالوه من التقعر من غير دليل
فقول تعالى "فساء مطر المنذرين"..يقابل   في الخير أن يقال "حسن مطر المبشرين"
وذكر المطر في الأحاديث وكلام الصحابة منقول كثير
والله الموفق

----------


## ابن تيميـة

روى البخاري في الأدب المفرد من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : وكان إذا رأى غيما أو ريحا عرف في وجهه فقالت يا رسول الله إن الناس إذا رأوا الغيم فرحوا رجاء أن يكون فيه المطر وأراك إذا رأيته عرفت في وجهك الكراهة فقال يا عائشة ما يؤمنى أن يكون فيه عذاب عذب قوم بالريح وقد رأى قوم العذاب فقالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا .
وعقد فيه باب التيمن بالمطر 

وباب من استمطر في أول المطر 
وفيه عن ثابت عن أنس قال أصابنا مع النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  مطر فحسر النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ثوبه عنه حتى أصابه المطر قلنا لم فعلت قال لأنه حديث عهد بربه  .
وروى عن أنس قال قحط المطر عاما فقام بعض المسلمين إلى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يوم الجمعة فقال يا رسول الله قحط المطر وأجدبت الأرض وهلك المال فرفع يديه وما يرى في السماء من سحابة فمد يديه حتى رأيت بياض إبطيه يستسقى الله فما صلينا الجمعة حتى أهم الشاب القريب الدار الرجوع إلى أهله فدامت جمعة فلما كانت الجمعة التي تليها فقال يا رسول الله تهدمت البيوت واحتبس الركبان فتبسم لسرعة ملالة ابن آدم وقال بيده اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا فتكشطت عن المدينة  .


والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

> ابا اسلم حفظك الله
> ياليت صاحب كاتب الموضوع ذكر له هذا من باب الاستحسان فى اللغة ولكنه نهاه والنهى بدليل كما سبق بيانه ولعلى انشط وآتى بمزيد من الادلة على الجواز ثم ياأخى 
> اقول قال رسول الله وتقول قال اللغويون 
> بارك الله فيكم


*أخي الحبيب:*
أصبت فيما خطت يمينك؛ إذ ليست المسألة خلافية، وليس أمرها مفتقرا إلى استدلال.
أما تفريق اللغويين - من المانعين من القول بالترادُف - بينهما -: فإنه يؤيد الجواز الشرعي المتفق عليه بين مشاركات هذا الموضوع كافَّةً، فإن غاية مذهب هؤلاء اللغويين إنما هو إثبات صحة إطلاق المطر مطلقا في الخير والشر، واقتران الأدلة بعضها ببعض يَزيدها نورا وحُسنَ بهاء، نور على نور.
يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر.

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

من اللطائف القرآنية أن القرآن الكريم جرت عادته أن يستعمل المطر في الشر والعذاب والنذارة، أما الخير والنماء والبشارة، فمن الكليات القرآنية استعمال الغيث لأداء تلك المعاني.
قال الدكتور فاضل السامرائي: ((*القرآن يستعمل الغيث مثلاً في الخير، والمطرَ في الشر، هذه حالة خاصة بالقرآن وليس باللغة العربية*)). انظر: لمسات بيانية في نصوص من التنزيل: 168 (كتاب إلكتروني بالشاملة).
*واسمحوا لي أن أستعرض سياق المطر وسياق الغيث في القرآن الكريم:*
*أما سياق المطر واستعماله في الشر؛ فمنه:*
ـ قوله تعالى: *{وَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِن كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِّن مَّطَرٍ أَوْ كُنتُم مَّرْضَى أَن تَضَعُواْ أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ وَخُذُواْ حِذْرَكُمْ}*.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِم مَّطَرًا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ}*.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{وَإِذْ قَالُواْ اللَّهُمَّ إِن كَانَ هَـذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِندِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاء أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ}*.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ}*.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ}*.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{وَلَقَدْ أَتَوْا عَلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أُمْطِرَتْ مَطَرَ السَّوْءِ أَفَلَمْ يَكُونُوا يَرَوْنَهَا بَلْ كَانُوا لَا يَرْجُونَ نُشُورًا}*.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِم مَّطَرًا فَسَاء مَطَرُ الْمُنذَرِينَ}*.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ عَارِضًا مُّسْتَقْبِلَ أَوْدِيَتِهِمْ قَالُوا هَذَا عَارِضٌ مُّمْطِرُنَا بَلْ هُوَ مَا اسْتَعْجَلْتُم بِهِ رِيحٌ فِيهَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}*.
*وأما سياق الغيث واستعماله في الخير في القرآن الكريم؛ فمن ذلك:*
ـ قوله تعالى: *{وَإِن يَسْتَغِيثُوا يُغَاثُوا بِمَاء كَالْمُهْلِ يَشْوِي الْوُجُوهَ}*: فعبر عن الماء الذي تمنوه نجاة لهم بالغوث.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ}*: والغيث في هذا السياق مراد به الرزق، وهو لا يتعدى الخير إلى الشر؛ لنوطه بفعل الله تعالى، بخلاف تسمية الحرام رزقا عند السلف؛ فإنه منوط بتحصيل العباد له من حِلِّهِ وحُرمته.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُوا وَيَنشُرُ رَحْمَتَهُ وَهُوَ الْوَلِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ}*.
ـ وقوله تعالى: *{اعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَزِينَةٌ وَتَفَاخُرٌ بَيْنَكُمْ وَتَكَاثُرٌ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَعْجَبَ الْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ}*.
*ومن استعمالات الغيث والمطر في السنة وَفْقًا للعادة القرآنية:* 
ـ حديث: ((مَثَلُ مَا بَعَثَنِيَ اللهُ بِهِ مِنَ الهُدَى وَالعِلْمِ -: *كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَصَابَ أَرْضًا، فَكَانَتْ مِنْهَا طَائِفَةٌ طَيِّبَةٌ؛ قَبِلَتِ المَاءَ، وَأَنْبَتَتِ الكَلَأَ وَالعُشْبَ الكَثِيرَ*))،،، الحديث.

----------


## أبو القاسم

الغيث في الأصل..من "غاث"..ففيه معنى الخير لزوماً
ولا يتأتى أن يوصف به العذاب إلا تهكماً
قال تعالى"وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه"
أعاذنا الله وإياكم
بخلاف المطر فهو عام كما تقدم..
والله تعالى استعمل الغيث في مطر الخير والبركة
من باب التذكير بنعمة الله عز وجل
والله أعلم

----------


## سعد الحسيني

صراحة أحبتي في الله إستفدت من كلامكم الشئ الكثير بارك الله فيكم, وكلام أخي مصطفى وهو نقلا عن الدكتور فاضل السامرائي يقنع بعض الشئ وهو لعله أن هذه الحالة فقط في القرآن الكريم ولا يتعداها إلى اللغة العربية وله وجه في ذلك, وأشكر إخواني الباقين على إجاباتهم بارك الله فيهم ونفع الله بهم.

----------

